# Grizzly SuperX3 spindle bearings?



## flashbang (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,
Great fourm you all have here.
Anyone know of the part numbers and where to get high quality ie. Timken or such spindle
bearings for a R8 taper, including the one on top of the head? Anything is better than what the machine came with at this point. I have found a few people been using a tappered bearing on the top on the spindle instead of the stock radial and thrust bearing, but I can't find a solid known part and make that will work.

Found some new info.
What I gather is:

Grizzly bearing 32907 (taper bottom) can be directly replaced with NTN bearing 32907XU.

Grizzly thrust bearing 8106 and radial bearing 80106 (top) can be replaced with an SKF 32006 X/Q using the thrust washer that had been between the thrust and radial bearings to fill the gap as a spacer.

Are this the correct bearings?
Where to buy them?
What grease to use?

Also I need to replace the top-most bearing (the one that the quill-pully is attached to)? Grizzly part number 80107.
Any number for a quality replacement?

Thank you
Artie 

Thanks
Artie


----------



## firebird (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Artie

I'm assuming you are in the USA. In the UK this is a good place to look. http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/
They ship world wide so worth a look. You will also find a complete pictorial strip down of a X3 there as well.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John S (Apr 12, 2010)

Super X3 has a different head to an X3.

John S.


----------



## kf2qd (Apr 13, 2010)

Take the bearing to a local industrial supply house or "motion products"/bearing supply shop and have them measure and lookup a replacement. They would also have Timken and other manuals to study. Most of the tiem it is the least expensive way to go.

Where are you located?

pete


----------



## flashbang (Apr 13, 2010)

In the hopes of helping others out:
Here is what I came up with and ordered all from one place http://www.denniskirk.com all these bearings are KML
Top of spindle
Grizzly thrust bearing 8106 and radial bearing 80106 replaced with an single32006 X/Q denniskirk #121423 30mmx55mmx17mm leaving a 7mm/.2755 height diff. made up by the thrust bearing spacer.
Bottom of spindle
Grizzly bearing 32907 (taper bottom)direct replacement NTN bearing 32907XU http://www.ntnamerica.com/datasheet.asp?MANUFACTURER=NTN&BEARINGCATEGORY=TRMET&BORE=1.378&OD=2.1654&CL_PARTNO=32907XU&
denniskirk #122120 35mmx55mmx11mm
NTN list this as 14mm high but KMl list it as 11mm as they may be measuring from the outerrace and not outer to inner. Only time will tell as I do not have it yet. Either way it should work.

Head pully bearing (the one that the quill-pully is attached to)
Grizzly part number 80107 direct replacement NSK6007Z
denniskirk # 1274 35mmx62mmx14

I have not received the order yet, so I can not confirm the fit and fuction, but I will report back when I do.

One question. What is good spindle grease that I can get locally ie. autopart store, that is NLGI2


----------



## Maryak (Apr 13, 2010)

Shell Alvania 2
BP LS-EP2
Castrol HD Lithium 2

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Pete. (Apr 14, 2010)

32907X by NTN bearing are an upgraded bearing that costs as little as $42. The specs are: 30mm Bore, 55mm OD, Width 13mm.
http://www.ebatmus.com/search.epl?Query=tapered 
32907X NTN BEARING CORP. TAPERED ROLLER BRG 0.2652 LBS EA $47.84 


-------------

6006-ZZ

Grizzly  pn on webb
pn
8106   51106   30 x 47 x 11 THRUST BALL BRG
80106  6006-2Z  30 X 55 X 13 SINGLE ROW BALL BRGS
32907  32907x  30 X 55 X 13 TAPERED ROLLER BRG
80107  6007ZZC2 35 X 62 X 14 SMALL SIZE BALL BRG
----------------

http://www.ebatmus.com/cart.epl?Buy=1&Quantity=1&ItemID=389988&Query=32907

 Part Number Description Qty Item
Price Extended
Price 
 32907X  TAPERED ROLLER BRG  0.2652 LBS EA  $47.84 $47.84 32907
 6007ZZC2 SMALL SIZE BALL BRG 0.3315 LBS EA  $17.95 $17.95 80107
 6006-2Z  SINGLE ROW BALL BRGS         $18.75 $18.75 80106
 51106   THRUST BALL BRG   0.1304 LBS EA  $20.76 $20.76 8106

Product Subtotal: $105.30

--------------------
8106
new name old name
51106   8106   30x47x11 0.06

51106 NTN BEARING CORP. THRUST BALL BRG 0.1304 LBS EA $20.76


----------



## flashbang (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is what I ordered after sending back the KML bearings for NTN

32006X TAPERED ROLLER BRG 0.3757 LBS EA   1   $20.74    RFQ
51106 THRUST BALL BRG 0.1304 LBS EA       1   $20.76    RFQ
32907X TAPERED ROLLER BRG 0.2652 LBS EA   1   $47.84    RFQ
6006LLU SMALL SIZE BALL BRG 0.2564 LBS E   1   $25.72    RFQ
6007LLU SMALL SIZE BALL BRG 0.3337 LBS E   1   $27.10    RFQ

LLU double Rubber seal insteal of steel shield so I can remove it clean the grease out and pack with Kluber
When package arrives I will report back.


----------



## flashbang (May 2, 2010)

Ok, No pics, sorry. All went well. I put the 32006 taper bearing in the top and wasn't happy with the fit and smoothness. I don't think the spindle likes to rotate with two taper bearings at high speeds. Maybe the preload was a issuse, in any event I wound up with the thrust and radial like the original design calls for. One thing I did that I belive is a must is to polish down the upper journal on the spindle with emery cloth for the upper radial inside diameter. This is maybe why I could'nt get the preload right with the taper bearing, as I installed the taper bearing before I polished the journal. Every bearing was cleaned and lubed with Kluber grease. The key here is preload, which is really just 0 clearance. This can only be achived properly if the journal is polished down so the upper bearing inside race slips on the journal with hand force-not too loose but not so tight that a press or taps with a hammer is needed. Get the preload at 0 and you done.
All is fine now and at full speed the spindle is cool to the touch and smooth.
The belt whine is another story.


----------

